# Bizaar event



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

Freckle is a ewe of mine who had two ewe lambs yesterday. A little odd since she was very large and we were thinking triplets but we put it off to her being a little chunky.

She had been acting fine. No odd, alarming, or "ill" behavior.


Tonight she gave birth to 3 more stillborn lambs. Any one else had out of the blue "retained" lambs. 

Any tips for treatment. We will give her penecillan, but have nothing else on hand.

Like I said she had been acting fine


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

Also, one came out out of the bag and the other two in their sacks.
The two sacks had little white globules on it.


As sad  as it is to lose 3 lambs of what would have been our first (-and probably only ) set of quints I actually find this super intriguing and am a little bummed I'm  not home for it.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 5, 2014)

Are they similar in size and development to the first two?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

The one out of the sack was the other two were smaller and underdeveloped.


----------

